# You should have been here last week!



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Have you ever been told you should have been here yesterday or last week? I usually regarded them as excuses but I now understand first hand what they mean. Fishing can change at the blink of an eye. I had made plans with LOAH, STEVO, and GEENGUY88 were going to give Scofield and give it a run before ice one comes. It turned out that Greenguy88 couldn't make it and so Stevo and I headed up to meet LOAH and his family there. I think the alarm clock gremlins got to him again because he was up there a little late. At this particular spot we were getting no action at this spot from shore so LOAH went out in his float tube to show us how it was done:










He seemed to have the magic fly and was picking up a few fish. To pass the time STEVO was hammering the 6" tiger trout that were hanging out by the shore. He refused to be photographed because he didn't want everyone to go fish in his "secret" spot. We left Loah and the family to try out another spot. I think we waited to long in the day to move because it was around 10am and I wasn't expecting much. Stevo got his two lines tangled up and wouldn't you know it while trying to untangle them he got a hit. He had to hand line it into shore and I got a view of the fish about 4ft off shore a nice 19" fat tiger trout what we had come here for! I think that tiger didn't like the sight of me because he tore off burning the line out of Stevo's hand a snapping it off. I then finally had my first action of the day as a chubby bow paid me a visit.










We also watched a crawdad enjoy a feast of a dead minnow on shore.










The afternoon was to be spent on the river, I was looking forward to fly fishing again, and I haven't done a ton of that this year and was eager to shake off the rust. When we arrived to the stream I was sure glad I didn't make the trip up here to fish this it was barely a trickle with moss everywhere! We highly considered joining RNF on the middle Provo and calling it a day. We gave it a try anyway and managed a few fish. The moss was thick so a dry dropper was the only shot we had and it was very skinny water to fish in. I was determined to get Stevo into one fish at least and luckily the fish cooperated. Check out these monsters!




























We then headed off for the evening bite at E-lake last week I couldn't beat them off with a stick this week was a different story, funny how a week can change the fishery. There was one other guy there that started catching fish left and right on a tube jig. But then like a light switch it shut off for him and thirty minutes later he was off the water. We had the whole thing to ourselves. Stevo caught a small tiger on a lucky craft, I caught a fishing lure, how did I manager to do that? Finally the bite came on slowly and we each managed a couple of fish:




























The day turned out with us catching 4 species of trout, tigers, rainbows, browns and cuts. We also managed to pick up a bag of trash some people are just pigs! All in all was a good day of fishing and we made it home to see the Utes win a close, close, much to close game with NM. I also saw that my beloved Irish still can't kick a field goal and lost a close one in the 4th overtime period.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

cool report guys. looks like fun. stevo- what the heck hat are you wearing??!! i cant beleive i had you on my boat this summer!!!


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Sounds like a great day with all the different trout. Some of those were monsters! :mrgreen: At least a fish is a fish.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

deadicated1 said:


> cool report guys. looks like fun. stevo- what the heck hat are you wearing??!! i cant beleive i had you on my boat this summer!!!


What you dont like Camo??? :lol:

Thanks again for the trip Craig, It was AWESOME to get out again. Fishing could have been hotter, but any dayfishing is better than a good day of anything else  It was good to also get to see Loah again.

Now Come on Ice!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

STEVO said:


> Now Come on Ice!!! :mrgreen:


BOO! :lol:

It definitely was a great day for fishing. Sorry the catching wasn't as good as preferable. It was good to see you guys again. I wish we could've made it over to Electric with y'alls, but when the pregnant lady wants to leave, we must leave. :lol:

Glad there was at least some action and nice job hooking up on the river.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

> BOO!


Come on man, we gotta get you out on the ice for a good trip. I Guarantee you will change your ways :lol:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Oh, ice fishing is fine...

I'm just really loving the tube and I hate to see this year's soft water in danger of extinction.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

STEVO said:


> Now Come on Ice!!! :mrgreen:


Now......why do ya got to ruin orvis1's good report by talk'in about 'ice' !! :evil:

Not only that, due to the tough economic times Mother Nature had to take on a different job !! There will be no winter this year !!

Good report guys....boat put away for the year orvis1? :?


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job guys! 4 species of trout in one day sounds like a successful outing to me. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Yep the boats in the back yard covered up and stripped down. With the economy the way it is the car trips cost 30-40 and the boat trips are 3x that amount. Will save up this winter and take the boat out as soon as ice off on the berry, oc, piute, ect...


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Looks like it was worth the trip for you. Good times.


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks like you guys had a fun time. Wish I could have made it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice pics Orvis


----------

